

27C3: Adventures in analyzing Stuxnet (Bruce Dang from Microsoft) - biafra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rOwMW6agpTI

======
bcn
"Never thought I'd enjoy a talk from Microsoft so much" \- Audience member
comment

This sums up my feelings as well.

